# Yeast for Aussie Lager



## Bribie G (27/6/13)

I'm entering an Australian Premium Lager in the NSW comp - wort has been produced and cubed but I'm waiting on the fridge.
I only have one fermenting fridge, currently taken up with another comp. lager that is receiving the full 11 degrees treatment followed by a lagering at -1 degree, so the fridge will be tied up till about the middle of July.

I'd normally use Wyeast Danish at 13 rising to 19 then lager for 10 days but I'm rapidly running out of time.
On another thread a few dried yeasts were mentioned.

I have a new smack pack of Danish but also a packet of S-189 and current ambients of around 16 degrees in the garage.
Seriously tempted to run S-186 at ambient until the fridge is free then lager for 10 days then bottle.

Does anyone have experience of running S-189 warmer? I'm wary of producing any "fruitiness".


----------



## doon (27/6/13)

Do you mean s-189 yeast?


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/13)

S-189 it is, shows how long since I last used it. Edited.

(I ordered it in error last time, may well save the day)


----------



## doon (27/6/13)

I cant tell you on it I have bought some to do a trial with it at ale temps.

I ran s 23 in one of the aussie lager recipes in data base and mega swilk drinking mates loved it and that was with bugger all lagering


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/13)

I thought I'd ordered S-23 but must have clicked on the wrong product - don't order stuff while half cut :lol:

I remember now that Ross posted recently that they use S-23 in their Aussies etc and s-189 in their Euros. This lager has a Hersbrucker finish (as in Cascade Premium) so it might work fine.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/6/13)

I know Ross mentioned to me personally that he uses it at 19 degrees in their lagers.

Somewhere here is the phrase "S189 stands for suitable for 18-19 degrees" or something of that nature.


----------



## Goose (30/6/13)

Personally ?

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/62907-s-189-lager-yeasts-at-ale-temps/


----------

